

Android Development with Eclipse - Tutorial - whalesalad
http://www.vogella.de/articles/Android/article.html

======
whalesalad
I'm personally very interested in learning Android development. I'm familiar
with building web apps in PHP and Python (Django) but I've never played around
with Java or done anything other than websites with scripting languages.

I think that as a developer the biggest roadblock to me making apps for my
Android device is 1) the verbosity and different syntax of Java (which I am
becoming more familiar with) and the way that the apps are organized. And of
course the whole XML shenanigans (I'm not too fond of it in general, it's WAY
too verbose).

As I said, I am definitely very interested in creating apps for my device, but
I also feel that one of the biggest friction points for Android becoming as
popular as tne iPhone is the fact that it's built on Java.

Disclaimer: I'm a little buzzed so if this comment is lame, I apologize.

